# Boxes



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I am searching for two-piece boxes for my bath bombs that don't cost an arm and a leg. 

Box and Wrap.com is expensive.

Does anyone know where I can find 7x7x3 boxes...or something slightly smaller....


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you tried U-Line . com?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2009)

You can also check with http://www.sunshinecontainer.com they have some great boxes at good prices....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is another to try http://www.papermart.com/.
They have many many sizes of boxes.Good company to order from too, great service.

Kitn


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 9, 2009)

I second papermart.  i get all my bags from them....super quick shipping too!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 9, 2009)

Man kitn you beat me to it i was gonna suggest paper mart


----------

